# Loaning out your female to the breeder for a litter (moved from gen info)



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Would you loan out your female to her breeder to raise a litter? He would arrange the breeding, my dog would go there a week before the litter is due and come back to me after the pups are off to their owners. According to the breeder, this was actually his pick to continue the lines (I got her as a replacement at 9 months). 
Next: if I were to agree (it's up to me and there is no contract for this) I would be tempted to get a son out of her. Has anyone done this? 
I am merely curious about the dynamics between a mother and son in raising this male pup.
(Please, no dramatic questions about ethics, sorry).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I believe that this is fairly common practice. As far as keeping a pup, why not. If this was not a pre arranged thing, you are entitled to compensation for the use of your dog. I know many moms and sons that live together and it seems to work well.
Would I do it? **** no, but I'm not you. If you feel ok with it, go for it.
Keep in mind that a personality change is not uncommon once a bitch has had a litter. Some get softer and more cuddly, some get obsessive, some get defensive and some just bounce back as if nothing ever happened. Be mindful as well of the potential changes to her appearance, for some owners this is a real issue.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

How much do you trust your breeder? 
How much do you trust your judgement? 

Ponder that and you will know. If you trust him, and believe your dog is a qualified candidate for breeding, do it - if you have any doubts, don't do it. 

Whelping is very stressful and it is a potential death risk to the female so unless there are qualified reasons to do a breeding, don't bother. 

Even after whelping, females can suffer from eclampsia, mastitis, necrotizing infections etc. Then there is an orphaned litter to raise by hand which creates further complications. Breeding, whelping, and raising a litter can be a very trying experience - for both handler and dam so I personally feel very strongly that only conscious breedings should be carried out. 

Don't do it for "just because" type reasons. Those are not worth the risk. 
Worst case scenario, you will lose your dog (haven't you lost another dog recently? It is very tough) that you raised. The breeder will not lose all that much at that point practically speaking - if it's a viable litter, he gets pups to sell and only owes you a pup in return once he has raised the litter. So realize the bulk of the risk will be carried by you - keep that in mind when making your decision.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I believe it's commonly referred to as "leasing" the bitch. There SHOULD be a contract that outlines all details possible.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Would you loan out your female to her breeder to raise a litter? He would arrange the breeding, my dog would go there a week before the litter is due and come back to me after the pups are off to their owners. According to the breeder, this was actually his pick to continue the lines (I got her as a replacement at 9 months).
> Next: if I were to agree (it's up to me and there is no contract for this) I would be tempted to get a son out of her. Has anyone done this?
> I am merely curious about the dynamics between a mother and son in raising this male pup.
> (Please, no dramatic questions about ethics, sorry).


I've done EXACTLY this. 

When I get home, and not on my phone, I'll tell you all the particulars. It's been a good experience.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

nothing wrong with this, but its not for me.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I am doing this in the spring.

My breeder asked when my female was 15 months if she could breed her once her titles and health tests were done. I agreed. She has wanted to combine these two lines for a long time. My girl is 5, so she waited until I was done her IPO 3 before breeding.

My female had a litter last spring that was MY personal breeding, so I kept a male back from that. I don't need compensation from this litter, but if I did, I would ask for 2nd pick puppy back.

I know that my breeder will provide the best care for my girl - I have a very good friendship with her. I also know, that should something happen, she will do whatever she can to ensure my female is safe. Make sure you understand that there is a risk you could lose your girl - that risk is ALWAYS there. So come to terms with that before proceeding.

Also, get it in writing, even if you are good friends 

Good luck with your girl!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Don't do it for "just because" type reasons. Those are not worth the risk.
> Worst case scenario, you will lose your dog (haven't you lost another dog recently? It is very tough) that you raised.


Very true and a very good point . Breeder has never asked me for this. It was just a question on my mind.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Like I said earlier, I’ve done this.

After I finished Carly (got her AKC championship), my breeder (who is also one of my best friends) wanted to breed her. I was very nervous, because I knew there is always a chance something could go wrong. But I trust my breeder and said if this is something you want to do, then let's do it. The plan was for Carly to go to her house to whelp the puppies, etc, and that I would get Carly back when the puppies were 8-9 weeks old. 

So we bred Carly. She had spent a lot of time at my breeder's house, and loved it, so I knew she wouldn't have any problem staying there for an extended period of time. The only foreseeable problem was her relationship with Sage. We were worried that the separation between them would cause problems when they got back together. Carly is very dominant and we didn't want a bitch fight that could cause a shift in our happy little home. So Sage would go stay at my breeder's house for a few days at a time, then home for a few days, so she could still be with Carly. It was a good plan, and everyone continued to get along.

There was only one male in the litter, and though I had no intentions of keeping a puppy, my boyfriend just fell in love with him. I spent a lot of time at my friend's house with the puppies, so I have literally been around Russell since day 1. Carly was a really good mom which I was glad to see. She seemed to really enjoy the puppies.

Russell and Carly are JUST alike. Two peas in a pod. They had a few scuffles after his puppy pass expired. Carly has always run the show, and wasn't very happy when Russell decided that he was taking over. They are best friends though, and play together constantly. Sage just stays out of their way for the most part. 

While Russell has always lived with Carly, he isn’t crazy bonded with her. I mean, while he really likes her, he doesn’t worry about where she is, or what she's up to. He went to work with me every day until he was about a year old, so he spent a good part of every day without the other two GSDs. He’s definitely his own dog. He just turned 2 years old last Monday.


----------

